# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  ασυρματη κεραια ιντερνετ

## stinger

ubnt nanostasion loco m2    2.4ghz
καινουργια στο κουτι της ..εχει εγγυηση 
την αποστελω παντου μετα απο καταθεση χρηματων σε λογαριασμο..
τιμη 40 ευρω
επικοινωνια με π.μ
σε περιοχες πατρα εως πυργο δυνατοτητα παραδοσης χερι-χερι

----------


## moutoulos

Με ενημέρωσε ο Σπύρος.
Νεα ΤΙΜΗ: 35€

----------

